
Co-founders out at S.F. payment startup Revel as investors take over - jackgavigan
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2017/02/06/investors-take-over-payment-startup-revel.html
======
brilliantcode
start a company only to have vulture capital take you out of the company you
sweated and bled for with a huge chunk of your life?

please tell me how this predatory behavior remotely aligns with an
entrepreneur's interests.

~~~
nivertech

        1. it's PE, not VC
        2. looks more like an exit for the founders

